# server showing ssh activities



## Ependi Silalahi (Sep 23, 2016)

Howto turn off my server from displaying my activities when connect  with ssh
It is kinda of cool to see it but what if I dont want to show it ?
Thanks


----------



## fossette (Sep 23, 2016)

What do you mean by 'activities'?  Commands you enter at the prompt?  and that you see if pressing the UP-ARROW?  If so, this is not related to SSH.  It's a feature of your shell called HISTORY.  Check in the `man` page of your shell, because it's different for all shells.  If not precise enough, google it using 'stop history' + your-shell-name, and it will be on the top search results.

Dominique.


----------



## Ependi Silalahi (Sep 23, 2016)

fossette said:


> What do you mean by 'activities'?  Commands you enter at the prompt?  and that you see if pressing the UP-ARROW?  If so, this is not related to SSH.  It's a feature of your shell called HISTORY.  Check in the `man` page of your shell, because it's different for all shells.  If not precise enough, google it using 'stop history' + your-shell-name, and it will be on the top search results.
> 
> Dominique.


Yes I can see on my server monitor that showing I am logging to the server from SSH. and showing when I am going to reboot and and showing where I am connected from. This is my home server. I just want to know how to disable just in case if I am ever on real environment (production) , server using "sh" shell I believe.

I dont mind .history doing it but I just dont want it showing on my server monitor. It is ok on the background and I can retrieve it when i want it , i just dont want to show it.


----------



## fossette (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry, I don't understand your precision.  Maybe you can take a screenshot, and highlight what you don't want to see in there.


----------



## atomicbeef (Sep 25, 2016)

You're going to want to decrease the logging level in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. The sshd_config(5) man page lists the nine possible values for LogLevel. Setting it to QUIET should probably give you the result you're looking for, but I haven't tested this myself.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2016)

Ependi Silalahi said:


> Yes I can see on my server monitor that showing I am logging to the server from SSH. and showing when I am going to reboot and and showing where I am connected from.


You can't really hide from utmp(5). Only malware hides from it.


----------



## Ependi Silalahi (Sep 26, 2016)

fossette said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your precision.  Maybe you can take a screenshot, and highlight what you don't want to see in there.


Here is the screen shot at server's monitor.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2016)

Turn off console logging in /etc/syslog.conf.


----------



## fossette (Sep 26, 2016)

Ah!  The console messages... Yes, either turn them off, or better yet, redirect them into a file that you can refer to if need be.  Check this link:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2012-May/240928.html


----------



## Ependi Silalahi (Sep 30, 2016)

fossette said:


> Ah!  The console messages... Yes, either turn them off, or better yet, redirect them into a file that you can refer to if need be.  Check this link:
> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2012-May/240928.html


Thank you. It works.


----------

